# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  عضو وســؤال..؟ {................ }

## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا فيكم اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء ...*

*موضوعي لكم اليوم عباره عن اسئله فريده ومختلفه من نوعها يعني اسئله غير شخصيه للاعضاء ..*
*يعني اني اختار اي عضو ابغاه واسئله سؤال او اثنين لااكثر وهو فقط يجاوب ..*
*ويدخل غيري ويختار عضو ويســأله ..وهكذاا..*

*اتمنى تكون الفكره واضحه عندكم والقى تفاعلكم معـاي ..*
*بس بشروط ..*
*1/ عدم التدخل في الاسئله الخاصه ..*
*2/ الا يتحول الموضوع الى دردشه بين الاعضاء ..*
*3/ الاحترام المتبادل وعدم التجريح في الاعضاء ...*

*ماابغاكم تزعلوا من كلامي بس لازم نحترم قوانين المنتدى ومانخالف اوامر مديرنا العزيز /شبكة الناصره ..*

*اتمنى تحبوا الموضوع واذا لقيت تــأييد منكم أبدا معاكم ...*

*تقبلوا خالص تحيااتي* 
*شذى الـزهراء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا فيكم اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء ..*

*موضوعي لكم اليوم عباره عن اسئله فريده ومختلفه من نوعها يعني اسئله غير شخصيه للاعضاء ..*
*يعني اني اختار اي عضو ابغاه واسئله سؤال او اثنين لااكثر وهو فقط يجاوب ..*
*ويدخل غيري ويختار عضو ويســأله ..وهكذاا..* 
*اتمنى تكون الفكره واضحه عندكم والقى تفاعلكم معـاي ..*
*بس بشرووط**عدم التدخل في الاسئله الخاصه*
*الايتحول الموضوع الى دردشه بين الاعضاء* 
*الاحترام المتبادل وعدم التجريح في الاعضاء* 

*ماابغاكم تزعلوا من كلامي بس لازم نحترم قوانين المنتدى ومانخالف اوامر مديرنا العزيز*
*/**شبكة الناصره*
 
*اتمنى تحبوا الموضوع واذا لقيت منكم تــأييد أبدا معاكم...*
*تقبلوا خـالص تحياتي*
*شذى الزهـراء*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*شذى الزهراء * 

*فكره  رائعه * 

*لنا المنتدى  الوحيد الذي يفتقر الى موضوع  كرسي العتراف  او  المايك * 


*يا اليت  يتطور الموضوع  ونلقه تفاعل من الجميع * 

*تحياتي  وتقديري  الى جهودك  الجميله*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*فكرة رائعة منكِ أخيه*
*أنا شخصياً أقف إلى جانبكِ وأؤيدكِ على الفكرة الحلوه...*
*(خلي يصير حمااااس شوي...)*
*موفقه لكل خير إن شاء الله*
*دمتي بعين الله تعالى..*

----------


## كبرياء

*حلووووووووووهـ الفكرهـ مرهـ* 

*بانتظارر أخونا شبكهـ .. وسؤالكـ ..*

*تح ــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتوو* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------


## حكاية حب

فكره ممتاازه
ومووفقه
ويالله نترقب العضوو

----------


## ابو طارق

*فكرة جميلة وممتازة وتخلق نوع من التواصل* 

*الغير مباشر مع الاخوان والاخوات* 

*وبنفس الشروط التي وضعتيها* 

*انا معك* 

*انطلقي بحماس* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

وانا معكم مؤيده .
مثل ما قال والدنا ابو طارق هو نوع من التواصل .  وهو محبب للنفس وبكل احترام وبشروط المنتدى
بارك الله فيك شذى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سويت ماجيك ..دمعه ع السطور ..كبرياء .. حكاية حب ..العم ابو طارق ..ملكة سبأ*
*اشكركم جميعاا ع تفاعلكم وتتـأييدكم لي لاحرمني الله منكم ..*
*فرحتوا قلبي خيرااات الله بتواجدكم الرائع ..*
*بس خيتو كبرياء ليش تنتظري الاخ شبكة ..*
*وان شاء الله ابدأ بكره معاكم ..*
*دمتم بـود*
*تحيااتي ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*فكرة متميزة ..*
*كـ صاحبتها .. راااائعة ..*
*وشروطها هي الأروع ..*
*أوافقكم الرأي ..* 
*موضوع يستحق التثبيت ..*
*بإنتظار البدء ..*
*بوركت جهودك خيتو ..*
*بإنتظار إشراقت القاااادمة ..*
*تحمل العضو والسؤال ..*
*حتى ذالك الوقت ..*
*كوني بأمان الله أين ما كنتي ..*
*تحيااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*للدموع إحساس* 
*تسلمي خيتو ع التفاعل الحلووو وجودج الاحلى هنا في موضوعي*
*ان شاء الله ابدا بها وتنال ع استحسانكم اكثر واكثر*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحياتي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

موضوع مميز من أخت متميزة 
ولا غرابة 
وبانتظار التفاعل في الموضوع على أحر من الجمر 
يسلمو ايديك

----------


## شاري الطيب

*فكرة جدا ممتازة*
*الله يعطيك العافية*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## طموحي دواءجروحي

مرحبا..
يعطيك العافيه عزيزتي...
فكره حلوه..
في الانتظار..
تحياتي...

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلمووووووووووووو
شذوي
 على الفكرة الراائعة
ومثل ما قالوا الا قبلي
دائماً مميزة
بالتـــــــــوفيق

----------


## ياجرح

*1. ذكري موقف محزن ليش ؟؟*  
*أحزنني أن اتعرض للسحر الاسود من احد العاملات معي في الشركة لأنني انهيت خدماتها معنا* 
*كان الحدث محزن ومؤلم جدا*  
*أنا الآن سعيده جدا لأن العناية الإلهية معي*  
*بفضل الله وحده وعينه التي لا تنام لم يمسني أي سوء له الحمدل كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه الكريم*  
*هذا الموقف لا يعلمه الا اثنان في حياتي لصعوبته وتعقيداته*  

*2. ذكري موقف مفرح ليش ؟؟*  
*اجتماعات العائلة في النصف من شعبان في كل سنة*  
*3. اكثر ايامج محزنه او مفرحه ؟؟* 
*اكثر ايامي مفرحة ولله الحمد* 

*4. لييش شاركتين في المنتدى ؟؟*  
*رأيت اختي تشارك فيه فقررت المشاركة وأحببته فواصلت المشاركة* 
*5. ذكري اعضاء تحبينهم في المنتدى ؟؟*  

*كل الأعضاء أحبهم في الله*

*انما سأذكر اشخاص مميزين*  
*دمعة على السطور* 
*عنيدة* 
*شذى الزهراء* 
*عفاف الهدى* 
*واحد فاضي* 
*أبو طارق* 
*مريم المقدسة* 

*6.اممممم اخر سوال شنو امنيتج ؟؟* 
*أتمنى وأدعو دائما من الله أن يجعل محياي محيى محمد وآل محمد ومماتي ممات محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابات حلوة منش خيو 

يعطيش العافية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يا جرح مشكورة خيتو عالتواجد الحلووو*
*والاجابات الاحلى..*
*موفقهـ دووم ان شاء الله*
*تحياااتي*

*خيتو عفاف تسلمي ع توااصلج الراائع*
*لاعدمتج ياارب*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

عسك على القوة دائماً
مشكورة الطرح رائع موفقة 0

----------


## فرح

بجد اجابااات رااائعه جداَ 
هااامتابعه بس من ورى الكواليس ههههه 
يعطيكم العااافيه دوووم في تألق وتميز 
موفقيييييييين

----------


## صدفة البحر

موفقين أحبتي ...

يسلمووووووووا شذوي على الطرح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فرح , صدفة البحر*
* كل الشكر لتوااصلكم وحضوركم الجميييل*
*ماانحرم منكم ياارب*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اليوم ضيفنا في هالصفحه الاخ الحبيب 44* 
*تفضل الاسئله /*
*ماهي التجربه التي تتمنى تكرارها ؟*
*ماهو أعظم جرح دفنته ونسيته ؟*
*شخص تحتاج ان يكون بقربك ؟لماذا؟*
*ما معنى هالكلمات عندك :*
*وفاء , حقد , تفاؤل , نجاح*
*ان شاء الله هالاسئله تكون مهضومه وخفيفه عندك...*
*تحياااتي لك.*
*
**
*

----------


## khozam

> *اليوم ضيفنا في هالصفحه الاخ الحبيب 44* 
> 
> *تفضل الاسئله /*
> *ماهي التجربه التي تتمنى تكرارها ؟*
> *ماهو أعظم جرح دفنته ونسيته ؟*
> *شخص تحتاج ان يكون بقربك ؟لماذا؟*
> *ما معنى هالكلمات عندك :*
> *وفاء , حقد , تفاؤل , نجاح*
> *ان شاء الله هالاسئله تكون مهضومه وخفيفه عندك...*
> *تحياااتي لك.*



اشكرك اختي شذى على اسئلتك الخفيفة 
واعطاء فرصة للاخوة الاعضاء للتعرف عليّ ولو بشكل بسيط عن طريق اسئلتك 
ما ننحرم من منك و مواضيعك المميزة والرائعة 
دمتي بود الرحمن وحفظه
<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>> 

ماهي التجربه التي تتمنى تكرارها ؟
زيارة الامام الرضا عليه السلام
ماهو أعظم جرح دفنته ونسيته ؟
جرح احد الاصدقاء لي ومحولة استغلالي
شخص تحتاج ان يكون بقربك ؟لماذا؟
والدي المتوفى عليه الرحمة واسكنة الله جناتة لانه الوحيد الذي يفهم الدنيا ويتصرف بتصرف سليم ومدروس بعكس ما نتصرف نحن
<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>
ما معنى هالكلمات عندك :
وفاء
اعظم شيئ يتحلا بها الاصدقاء الحقيقين
لان بها عطاء بلا حدود في المحبة والاخلاص بين الاصدقاء
, حقد 
مرض لا يحمله الا الجهلاء بالاخلاق و أصحاب القلوب المريضة
, تفاؤل
تدفع الانسان إلى إيجاد الحلول الصعبة ونسيان الالم وتخطي الازمات
, نجاح
نتيجة التفأول والوصول الى تحقيق الصعاب والوصول اليها بشرف ونزاهه

----------


## شواطئ شوق

مشكورة على هذه الفكرة الرائعة 
موفقة إلى كل خير 0

----------


## Sweet Magic

تشكري  


شذى الزهراء  


على الاختيار في الشخصيات  الرائعه 


×××××


الحبيب  

اجابات راقيه  جداً  يوجد  به الحكمه في اسطره  

ورحم  الله  والدك   واسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## القمر الجميل

فكره جميله وانا اوافقك الفكره :idea:

----------


## سيناريو

*الحبيب* 
*إجابات راااائعة جداً استمتعنا بالتعرف عليك أكثر من خلال هذه النافذه المضيئة*
*وفقك الله لكل خير* 
*وبارك الله فيك*
*لك خالص الشكر والتقدير*

----------


## عنيده

*اجابات روووعه اختي يا جرح ..* 


*ومشكورين ..* 


*تحياتي ..*

----------


## كبرياء

*روووووووعــــــــــــــــــــــــهــ أجووبتكم ..* 

*ماننح ــــــــــــــــرم منكم يآرب* 

*كبريــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اشكرك اختي شذى على اسئلتك الخفيفة
> 
> واعطاء فرصة للاخوة الاعضاء للتعرف عليّ ولو بشكل بسيط عن طريق اسئلتك 
> ما ننحرم من منك و مواضيعك المميزة والرائعة 
> دمتي بود الرحمن وحفظه
> <<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>> 
> 
> ماهي التجربه التي تتمنى تكرارها ؟
> زيارة الامام الرضا عليه السلام
> ...



 
*اجابتك جدااا رااائعهـ تحمل معااني كثيره ..*
*والله يرحم والدك ويسكنه فسيح جناته مع محمد وال محمد* 
*وان شاء الله مع والدي يتلاقواا وينالوا شفاعة محمد وال محمد*
*تسلم اخوي ع رحابة صدرك واخلاقك الطيبهـ*
*دمتـ بخير*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شواطىء شوق .. سويت ماجيك .. سيناريو .. القمر الجميل ..*
* عنيده .. كبريااء* 
*لاعدمتكم عزيزاتي في صفحاااتي المتواضعهـ*
*اسعدني رقة توااصلكم الحلوو معااي*
*دمتن بـود*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هلا وغلا بكبريااء*
*اليوم دورج في الاسئله والله يسهل عليج ...*
** ماهي حكمتكِ المفضلهـ والتي ترددينها داائما ؟*
**في رأيكِ من يستحق هذه التعريفاتـ/* 
*القلم الذهبي  , شهادة تقديـر , عضـو متميز , ورقة بيضاء ..*
**ماذا تعني لكِ هالكلماتـ :*
*الزواج , الحظ , الهدوء ...*
*ان شاء الله تكون اسئلتي حلووه بالنسبه لج...*
*دمتي بخير عزيزتي*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## كبرياء

*مـــرآآآح ــــــــــــــــــــب مليووون ..* 


** ماهي حكمتكِ المفضلهـ والتي ترددينها داائما ؟* 
*][ الصمـت أبلغ من الكلآم حينآ ][* 
**في رأيكِ من يستحق هذه التعريفاتـ/* 
*القلم الذهبي , صآحبهـ الإبدآع المميز , والذوق العآلي ..* 
*][سينآريو ][* 
* شهادة تقديـر , لكلـ من زرعـ الأمـل ..* 
*وأعضآء شبكتنآ الرآئعهـ ..* 
*ويعجبني من بينهمـ .. من كآن بالأمسـ عضو جديد*
*واليوم .. بروعهـ توآجدهـ وموآضيعهـ ..* 
*صآر متميزآ ..*

* عضـو متميز ,*
*sweet magic* 
*و* 
*شذى الزهرآء* 
* ورقة بيضاء ..*
*.. المبـدعهـ ..* 
*للدموع إح ـــسآس*

**ماذا تعني لكِ هالكلماتـ :*
*الزواج , مغـآمرهـ في عآلم مجهولـ* 
* الحظ , كآسر الطموحـ ..* 
* الهدوء ... نآدر .. وصعـب .. ومخيف* 

*يســــــلمووو شذوويـ على الآســـئلهـ الح ـــلوووهـ ..* 

*ماننح ــــــــــــرم مجهوودكـ ..* 

*يعطيكــ ألــــــــــــــف عــآآـآآفيهـ ..* 

*تح ـــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتووو ...* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

*... أستــــــــدعآآي سيكون موجهـ إلـــى مآمتــــي ..* 

*أم الح ـــلوووين ..* 

*والأســـئلهـ بتكون بكرهـ إن شآآلله ..* 

*تح ـــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتووو* 

*كبريــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كبرياء 

اجوبة رائعه

ام الحلوين

بانتظارش يالعالية

----------


## كبرياء

*,, مـــــــــــرآآآح ــــــــــب ...* 


*مآمتــــي ..* 

*عآد الله يعينكـ على الأسئلهـ* 

*1- كبريآء .. ][ رآيكـ فيهآ كـ عضوهـ ؛ بنتكـ ..؟؟ ][* 

*2- أمنيهـ حيآتك .. ؟؟؟ تحققت أو لآ ؟؟* 

*3- صفحهـ جديده .. ؟؟ تفتحيهآ مع من .. ؟؟* 

*4- حين تشعرين بالألم .. بمن تلوذين ؟؟* 

*5- أكثر صفهـ تعجبكـ بنفسكـ .. وأكثر صفهـ ودكـ تغيريهآ .. ؟؟* 

*أممممممممم وبس ..* 

*تح ـــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتووو ..* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------


## نجمه سهيل

موضوع حلو ومسلي حبيبتي ...

يعطيك العافية على الفكرة الحلوة ...

----------


## Sweet Magic

*كبرياء* 


*اجاباتك  رائعه  مثل روعتك * 



*وتسلمي يا ذوق     خليتيني اصدق   نفسي   ترى * 


*واختيار الشخصيه  الجميلة  } ام الحلوين * 


*من  هنا اقدم لها  سلامي وتقديري * 


*الشكر الكبير موصول الى الغاليه  شذى الزهراء   على الموضوع  الابداع * 


*تحياتي للجميع *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *مـــرآآآح ــــــــــــــــــــب مليووون ..*  
> 
> ** ماهي حكمتكِ المفضلهـ والتي ترددينها داائما ؟*
> 
> *][ الصمـت أبلغ من الكلآم حينآ ][*
> 
> **في رأيكِ من يستحق هذه التعريفاتـ/* 
> *القلم الذهبي , صآحبهـ الإبدآع المميز , والذوق العآلي ..* 
> *][سينآريو ][* 
> ...



*تسلمي حبيبتي كبريااء ع لطف اجوبتج الحلوووه*
*وطبعا اختيارج لي كعضو مميز هذاا من ذووقج و وجهة نظرج الحلووه*
*الله لايحرمني من توااجدج العطر* 
*دمتي موفقهـ لكل خير*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نجمة سهيل , عفاف الهدى* 
*شكراا ع تواااصلكم الحلووو*
*دمتم بخير*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الله ياسلام الفكره مرررررررررررررره حلوه مشكوررررررررره اختي

----------


## ام الحلوين

> *,, مـــــــــــرآآآح ــــــــــب ...* 
> 
> * مرحبتين* 
> *مآمتــــي ..* 
> *هلا وغلا بالحلوين*
> *عآد الله يعينكـ على الأسئلهـ* 
> 
> * الله يكون بعوني ..* 
> 
> ...



 




*الله يوفقش ياصغيرتي الحلوه وينجحش ويبعد عنش شر الجن والانس اجمعين يارب العالمين*


*اما بالنسبه لاستدعاء احد الاعضاء وسؤاله اتركـ هذا الى الغاليه كاتبه الموضوع شذى الزهراء*

*تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق واعذروني على التقصير سلامي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا بام الحلوين وباجاباتها الحلوة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دمعة طفلة يتيمه, عفاف الهدى*
*شكرا لتواااجدكم الجمييل بموضوعي*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عنيده

اجوبه روعه خيتو ام الحلوين .. 


تحياتي

----------


## صدفة البحر

يعطيك ربي العافية خيووه >>
 أم الحلوين 
أجوبة ولا أروع 
لكِ أرقى التحاياااا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عنيدة .. صدفة البحر*
*تسلموون ع الطله الحلوووه*
*ماانحرم منكم ياارب*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحـباااا*
*اسئلتي بتكون الى فراشتي العزيزة الاخت (الفراشه الحائرة)..*

**توأم روحي لمن توجهين هذه الكلمهـ ؟*

**امنيتج التي حلمتي بها داائما هل تحققت امـ بعد؟* 

**قــلم وورقــه بيــن يــديج ....!!
مآذا ستكتبين  بمــدآ‘إد حبـرٍ هذا القــلمـ على سطـوٍر تلكـ آ‘لوٍرقــه...؟؟ ولمن؟*

**ماذا تعني لج هالكلماتـ :*
*الفجر , الامومهـ , الالم..*

*تقبلي تحيااااتي*
 
* 

*

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

اهليين خيتو الغالية 
شــــــذى
اعذريني على التاخير
واللة منحرجة منك بس موقصدي 
وين اودي وجهي واللة بس على العموم هذاني بين اسئلتك وايديك
اللة يقدرني واجاوبك ومن اعماق قلبي  
*توأم روحي اوجهها الى صديقتي 
الغالية التي اعتبرها سر بسمتي ووجودي 

*اعتقد ان لكل انسان كم هائل من الطموحات 
لا اقول لا يستطيع تحقيها كلها بالارادة والتوكل على رب العالمين 
ولكن الحمدللة ولو شيء واحدامن احلامي تحقق فانا في داخلي كثيرا من الرضا والقناعة 
*لو كان بين يدي وورقة و قلم ساكتب 
يا ايتها الحياة لن تهزميني او تنتصري 
فأنا اغدو في طريقي بعزيمة دون توسلي 
مهما ابيتي او اغلقت ابوابك او كل السبلي 
في داخلي قوة تمتلكني تحميني من العللي 
جاوبيني ولو بحرف انت تاخذى ولا تعطي اوتسألي 
معروف عنك غدرك مهما تطولي او تقصري 
وفي منهو ربك العاطي المرزق المتفضلي 

الفجر
تعني لي وقت الهدوء والسكينة
ولاجلس بين نفسي لا سترجع فية كل ذكرياتي الجميلة 
الامومة 
هو شيء جميلا ولكن مستقبلا وبالتجربة اعرف معناة الحقيقي والشعور بة 

الالم
شيء لا اتمنى ان اشعر بة او اي احد 
ولكن ما منا احد لايتالم 
ربي يحفظكم من كل الم ويجعل الفرح بدياركم والبسمة عنوانكم 

يسلمووووو حبيبتي 
شذى
انشاء اللة يعجبك ردي :embarrest: 
ياللة انت استدعي الا بعدي و حطي الاسئلة اذا ما عليك زحمة
تحياااااتي

----------


## سيناريو

*الفراشة الحائرة* 
*أجوبة في قمة الرووووعة* 
*>>متابعة لهذه الصفحة* 
*أشكركم جزيل الشكر وخاصة أختي شذى* 
*ربي يعطيكم العافية* 
*لاعدمناكم*

----------


## سيناريو

*الفراشة الحائرة* 
*أجوبة في قمة الرووووعة* 
*>>متابعة لهذه الصفحة* 
*أشكركم جزيل الشكر وخاصة أختي شذى* 
*ربي يعطيكم العافية* 
*لاعدمناكم*

----------


## عنيده

الفراشه الحائره .. 



اجوبه حلووووه .. 



الله يعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اختي الفراشة الحائرة ..*
*اجابتج جدااا حلوووه ولطيفه*
*تسلمي ياارب ويوفقج وان شاء الله تصيري ام عن قريب*
*اشكرج جدااع التواااجد الراائع*
* ولاداعي للاعتذااار بينناا*
*دمتي في امان الباااري*
*تحياااااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سيناااريو .. عنيده* 
*كل الشكر لتوااصلكم الغااالي في صفحتي المكتوااضعه*
*الله لايحرمني منكم*
*دمتن بخيييير*
*تحياااااااتي*

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

سيناريوا 
عنيدة 
تسلمون خواتي العزيزات
الاحلى تواجدكم اللطيف 





شذى الزهراء
مشكورة حبيبتي
على المشاركة
ربي يحفظك ويوفكك انشاء اللة

----------


## سجينة الآهات

شذى الزهراء .. أبدعت في طرح الفكرة الرائعة 
وموضوع يستحق التثبيت 
لا حرمنا دوام التميز والإبداع 
مع ألف تحية ,,

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سجينة الاهات تسلمي ع توااجدج الحلوو*
*لاعدمتج في هذه الصفحه*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبااااا ..*

*اليومـ اسئلتي بتكون موجههـ الى الاخ جرريح الروووح/*

**ماهو اجمل مكان تحب تقضيهـ في وقت المزاج لوحدكـ؟*

**شخص مميز في حياتكـ وماتنساهـ ؟*

**مارأيكـ في الكلمات الاتيه:*
*الابوة ...*

*الشـوق ...*

*الامـان...*


*بعد الاجابه قم باختيار عضو واسـألهـ ؟*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## أسرار الليل

موضوع قمة في الروعه
مشكوورة خيتوو شذى ع الإبداع ..
لاعدما جديدك
تحياتي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الموضوع مرررررررره حلو


تسلمي خيتو شدى الزهراء

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*زين رجع هالموضوع الرووووووووعة جداً*
*بانتظار أخونا جريح الروح..*
*اوجه شكري لغاليتي شذى الزهراء على هذا الطرح المميز..*
*موفقين جميعاً*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## الفرح دنياي

طرح رائع جدا متابع له 
تشكري خيتي شذى الزهراء 
وجعلنا الله واياكم ممن تكون شفيعتهم ام الحسنين عليها السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار اخزنا جريح

----------


## جررريح الررروح

> *مرحبااااا ..*
> 
> *اليومـ اسئلتي بتكون موجههـ الى الاخ جرريح الروووح/* 
> **ماهو اجمل مكان تحب تقضيهـ في وقت المزاج لوحدكـ؟*
> *اجمل مكان اذا كنت طفشان زهقان او ابغي اعبر عن شعوري*
> *اني اروح المزرعة دق راس المعسل واخر مزاج*
> ** 
> **شخص مميز في حياتكـ وماتنساهـ ؟*
> *صراحة هو مش مميز ولاكن فرض نفسه* 
> ...



*واشكر اختي المميزة بقلمها الذهبي*
*شذى الزهراء*
* على الاستضافة* 
*ونسئل العلي القدير ان يوفقها* 
*في الدنيا والاخرة*
*تحياااااتي* 
*جررريح الررروح* 

 

ام بخصوص اني اختار اي شخص واسئله صراحة مااعرف انت خيتو
اختاري واسئلي

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*جرررريح الرووووح ،،*
*أجابات رااااائعهـ ،، جدا ،،*
*أثاريكـ منت هين خيووو ،، كلماتكـ رااااائعهـ ،،*
*لا بل تفوق الروعهـ في روعتها ،،*
*وين هاالمواهب مخفيهـ ،،* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عاااااافيهـ ،،* 
*وكل الشكر لـ شذاوي الـ غلا ،،*
*أهي خلتنا نكتشف المواهب المخفيهـ ،،*
*يعطيكم ربي العاااافيهـ جميع ،،*
*تحيااااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## عنيده

اسئله حلوووه والاجابه بعد حلووه .. 


والحمدالله رجع الموضوع .. 


تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *واشكر اختي المميزة بقلمها الذهبي*
> 
> *شذى الزهراء*
> *على الاستضافة* 
> *ونسئل العلي القدير ان يوفقها* 
> *في الدنيا والاخرة*
> *تحياااااتي* 
> *جررريح الررروح* 
> 
> ...



*اجوبتك كانت جداا راائعه ومعبره عن شخصيتكـ الطيبهـ*
*ومايميز صفحاااتي داائما هو توااجدكم اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء* 
*ربي يوفقك ويعطيكـ اللي تتمنـاهـ*
*لاعدمتـ توااصلكـ اللطيف في موااضيعي*
*دمـت في اماااان الباااري*
*تحـياااااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اسرار الليل .. الامل الوردي*
*عفاف الهدى .. امير الشوق*
*للدموع إحساس.. دمعه على السطور*
*اشكر توااصلكم وحلوو وجودكم بصفحتي*
*لاخلا ولاعدم منكم بموضوعي*
*دمتم بالف خير* 
*تحيااااااااااااتي*

----------


## فارسة

اجوبة رائعة اخي جريح الروح 
وومكن اني ادخل معاكم في الموضوع ادا ماعندم مانع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماعندنا مانع خيتو ..*
*مشكوره ع التوااجد الطيب*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة اللهـ وبركاتهـ ،،*
*مســــــــــــــــــــــــاء الورد والجوري ،،*
*لـ جميع الأخوان والأخوات ،،*
*سـ تحل علينا ضيفهـ في هذا اليوم  ،،* 
*أحدى مشرفاتنا الجدد ،،*
*على أمل أن أوفق في طرح الأسئلهـ ،،*
*ضيفتي هي ،،*
*همس الصمت ،،*
*أخترتكـ لـ أطرح عليكـ الأسئلهـ التاليهـ ،،*
*أمُل أن تكون خفيفهـ عليكـ ،،*
*دون أن تسبب لكـ شيئا من الأزعاج ،،*
*إلى الأسئلهـ مباااااشرة أوخيهـ ،،*
*1 ـ ما هو سر قلمكـ ،، وعطائهـ ،،*
*2 ـ أين تجدين نفسكـ أكثر ،، بين المحبرة والأقلام ،، أم بين الطيور و السماء ؟!! ،،* 
*3 ـ من أي منطلق تنظرين للحياة ؟!،،*
*4 ـ ماهي نظرتكـ للأحداث الصاخبهـ التي تخللت هدوئنا ،، وعراقهـ ماضينا في هذة الأيام ؟!! ،،*
*سـ أبقى بـ إنتظار إشراقتكـ ،،*
*حتى يضيء متصفحنا بـ أنوار إطلالتكـ ،،*
*وإلى ذالكـ الوقت ،،*
*كوني بـ أمان اللهـ وتحت رعايتهـ ،،*
*تحيااااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة اللهـ وبركاتهـ ،،*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *مســــــــــــــــــــــــاء الورد والجوري ،،*
> *مساء الفل والياسمين .*
> *لـ جميع الأخوان والأخوات ،،*
> *سـ تحل علينا ضيفهـ في هذا اليوم ،،* 
> *أحدى مشرفاتنا الجدد ،،*
> *على أمل أن أوفق في طرح الأسئلهـ ،،*
> *ضيفتي هي ،،*
> ...



 

خيتي للدموع إحساس 
شكر من الاعماق لكِ غاليتي
لهذا التشريف والاستضافه في هذا المكان
الذي أسعدني
وكانت سعادتي أكثر وأنا أجيب على أسئلتك
فأتمنى أن تكون إجاباتي غير طويلة
أو مملة ..
أشكركِ خيتو مرة أخرى 
وتقبلي خالص التحايا العطرة 
كوني بخير دائمــــــــــــاً ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اخيتي للدموع إحساس*
*اقف خجلة أمامكِ على مساندتكِ لي والمساعدهـ الطيبة* 
*اشكركِ جزيل الشكر من اعماق قلبي على المبادره الراائعهـ*
*والاسئله الحلووهـ والضيفة الرااقيهـ*
*اسـأل الله ان يوفقكِ بحق محمد وال محمد*
*حرسكِ الله بعينه التي لاتنام*
*تحيااااااااتي*
*شذى الزهراء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*همس الصمت*
*جمييله جداا ا هذه الاجابات من روحك الطيبه*
*اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق بحياتك والوصول الى مناك*
*نورتي صفحتي بتوااجدك الغاالي*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحياتي*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> خيتي للدموع إحساس 
> 
> شكر من الاعماق لكِ غاليتي
> لهذا التشريف والاستضافه في هذا المكان
> الذي أسعدني
> وكانت سعادتي أكثر وأنا أجيب على أسئلتك
> فأتمنى أن تكون إجاباتي غير طويلة
> أو مملة ..
> أشكركِ خيتو مرة أخرى 
> ...



* كل الشكر لـ جميل إطلالتكـ ،،*
*وروعهـ إجاباتكـ ،،*
*والشكر موصول لـ صديقتكـ ،،*
*إذا كانت هي أساس إنطلاقة قلمكـ المشرق ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عاااااافيهـ خيتوو ،،*
*بوركت روحكـ الخلابهـ ،،*
*لا عدمناكـ ،،*
*تحيااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *اخيتي للدموع إحساس*
> 
> *اقف خجلة أمامكِ على مساندتكِ لي والمساعدهـ الطيبة* 
> *اشكركِ جزيل الشكر من اعماق قلبي على المبادره الراائعهـ*
> *والاسئله الحلووهـ والضيفة الرااقيهـ*
> *اسـأل الله ان يوفقكِ بحق محمد وال محمد*
> *حرسكِ الله بعينه التي لاتنام*
> *تحيااااااااتي*
> *شذى الزهراء*




*لا دعي لـ الخجل أوخيهـ ،،*
*وما مساندتي سوى شعورا يملؤني بـ الرضا ،،*
*ويغمرني سعادة ،،*
*أنما الشكر موصول ،، لـ عذوبهـ روحكـ ،،*
*و شفافيتكـ الرااااائعهـ ،،*
*طهر دعائكـ يدفعني لـ الأفضل ،،*
*فلا تحرمينيهـ ،،*
*رعاكـ اللهـ ،، أينما كنت أوخيهـ ،،*
*تحيااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســـــــــــــــــــــــــاء الخير للجميع ،،*
*متبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركين بـ المولد الشريف ياالموااالين ،،*
*وكل عام وأنتو بـ ألف ألف خير وصحهـ وسلامهـ ،،*
*وبعطور هذة الأمسية الروحانيهـ ،،*
*وإشراقة الأبتسامات من المحيا ،،*
*وأعتلاء الأصوات بـ الصلوات ،،* 
*وأحتضان القلوب أشرف المخلوقات ،،*
*سـ أتقدم مع زهوري نحو براءة من الحب ،،* 
*و أطلب إستضافتها معي في متصفح المتميزة شذى ،،*
*وإلى الأسئلهـ مباشرة ،،*
*1 ـ كلنا نعلم أنكـ صاحبة قلم مغوار ،،* 
*وتشقين طرق الأبداع بـ منحى الكلمهـ ،، فمن ذا الذي كان خلف توهج قلمكـ ،،*
*ومن الذي لازال يدفعكـ لـ مزيد من العطاء ،،* 
*2 ـ بعد الأقبال الكثيف و الأطلاع الواااسع من قبل الاعضاء وأنا أولهم على روائع ما تنثرين ،،*
*كيف تشعرين ،، وهل يشعركـ ذاكـ بشيء من المسؤليهـ ،، ويحثكـ لـ أعطاء الأفضل ،،*
*ام أنكـ تكتبين ما يجول في خلجات صدركـ فقط ،، دون أن تتكلفي عناء شق طريق الأرتقاء ،، والصعود سلم تلو أخر ،، ؟!*
*3 ـ سـ أعطيكـ بمناسبة مولد ولي اللهـ لـ هذا المساء ،،*
*ثلاث زهرات ،، لمن سـ تقدمينها ،،*
*ولـ أي سبب ؟!! دون أن يكون السبب مولد إمامي وإمام المؤمنين عليهـ أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام ،،*
*4 ـ ولديكـ أيضا ،، فرصهـ أختيار ثلاث أعضاء ،،*
*لـ تتقدمي وتوجهي لهم كلمة أحببت أن تقدميها من قبل ،، لا توجد مشكلهـ ،،*
*لدي إن كنتي تفضلين عدم الأجابهـ على هذا السؤال ،،*
*5 ـ سؤال أخير مع أعتذار شديد لـ الإطالهـ عليكـ بـ الأسألهـ ،،* 
*لكل منا قدوة يقتديها ،، ويسير على خطاها ،، فهل من الممكن أن أعرف بمن تقتدين ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي العااااافيهـ ،،*
*وأن شاء اللهـ تكون الأسئلهـ خفيفهـ ،، < قالت خفيفهـ أسكتي أحسن ،،*
*اللهـ يعينكـ ما طحتي إلا بـ أيدي تحري مو أستضافهـ ،، هع هع هع ،،*
*بـ إنتظاركـ خيتووو ،،*
*لا تطولين علينا ،،* 
*إلى أن يشع نور حضوركـ من المتصفح ،،*
*أستودعكـ اللهـ ،، و أترككـ بـ أمانهـ ،،*
*تحيااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*صبـــــــــــــــــــــاح الخير ،،*
*لا زلت أنتظر إشراقة براءة ،،*
*ولا زلت أنتظر من مشرفي القسم تلكـ الخدمهـ ،،*
*من بعد أذنكم ،، أضيفو أسم براءة من الحب ،، بـ الجانب من أسم الموضوع ،،*
*يعطيكم ربي ألف عااااافيهـ ،،*
*وعسااااااااكم دوووم عاالقوة ،،*
*تحياااااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## نُون

*مساء الخير*

*1 ـ كلنا نعلم أنكـ صاحبة قلم مغوار ،،* *وتشقين طرق الأبداع بـ منحى الكلمهـ ،، فمن ذا الذي كان خلف توهج قلمكـ ،،*
*ومن الذي لازال يدفعكـ لـ مزيد من العطاء ،،* 
*والدي الغالي -مد الله في عمره-و تلقيبه لي بلقب عزيز على نفسي -أعتذر عن وضعه لأنه مقترن بإسمي الحقيقي-*
*معلمات لي -جزاهن الله خير الجزاء-*
*أكتشفن موهبتي عن طريق مادة -الإنشاء و التعبير-*
*و شجعنني على المزيد من العطاء*
*لا أنسى رفيقات دربي -أعز صديقاتي-*
*أنتم -اسرة الناصرة عامة-*
*و أسرة- الشعر والنثر خاصة-*

*2 ـ بعد الأقبال الكثيف و الأطلاع الواااسع من قبل الاعضاء وأنا أولهم على روائع ما تنثرين ،،*
*شكراً لك هذا من ذوقكِ*
*كيف تشعرين ،،*
*أشعر بطيرٍ فك أسره لتوه عندما أطلق معزوفة ما* 
*وهل يشعركـ ذاكـ بشيء من المسؤليهـ ،،*
*مسؤلية كبيرة أشعر بها تجاه من أقدم لهم عطائي*
* ويحثكـ لـ أعطاء الأفضل ،،*
*ما دام هناك عظيم ورائي فأنا أسعى لأن أعطي أكثر مما آخذ*
*ام أنكـ تكتبين ما يجول في خلجات صدركـ فقط ،، دون أن تتكلفي عناء شق طريق الأرتقاء ،، والصعود سلم تلو أخر ،، ؟!*
*الإثنان خلجاتٌ بصدري*
*و*
*رقي أسعى لتحقيقه*

*3 ـ سـ أعطيكـ بمناسبة مولد ولي اللهـ لـ هذا المساء ،،*
*ثلاث زهرات ،، لمن سـ تقدمينها ،،*
*ولـ أي سبب ؟!! دون أن يكون السبب مولد إمامي وإمام المؤمنين عليهـ أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام ،،*
*زهرة لأمي و أبي*
*السب*
*دينٌ أعجز عن تسديده طوال عمري*
*زهرة لصديقات عمري*
*السبب*
*خلودهم في أعماقي*
*زهرة لأسرة الناصرة*
*السبب*
*طيبٌ فائضٌ منكم جميعاً*
*و أحتضانٌ أسري لي ..*

*4 ـ ولديكـ أيضا ،، فرصهـ أختيار ثلاث أعضاء ،،*
*لـ تتقدمي وتوجهي لهم كلمة أحببت أن تقدميها من قبل ،، لا توجد مشكلهـ ،*
*لدي إن كنتي تفضلين عدم الأجابهـ على هذا السؤال ،،*
*لا مشكلة..*
*ضياء،،عطائه بلا حدود* 
*بكاء القلم،،عزفٌ على أوتار الحس*
*للدموع إحساس،،إشراقة روحية مرهفة و لكن..*
*لست أعلم لما تخفي وجود قلمها!!..*

*5 ـ سؤال أخير مع أعتذار شديد لـ الإطالهـ عليكـ بـ الأسألهـ ،،* 
*لكل منا قدوة يقتديها ،، ويسير على خطاها ،، فهل من الممكن أن أعرف بمن تقتدين ،،*
*لا تعتذري...*
*أبي ،،*

*للدموع إحساس*
*شكراً جزيلاً لكِ*
*و لمنحي شرف الحضور هنا*
*دعوتكِ أشعرتني بشعور خاص*
*شكراً لكِ من أعماقي*
*اعذري تقصيري*
*و تقبلي ما صنعت يداي*

*تحياتي..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *مساء الخير*
> 
> 
> *1 ـ كلنا نعلم أنكـ صاحبة قلم مغوار ،،* *وتشقين طرق الأبداع بـ منحى الكلمهـ ،، فمن ذا الذي كان خلف توهج قلمكـ ،،*
> 
> *ومن الذي لازال يدفعكـ لـ مزيد من العطاء ،،* 
> *والدي الغالي -مد الله في عمره-و تلقيبه لي بلقب عزيز على نفسي -أعتذر عن وضعه لأنه مقترن بإسمي الحقيقي-*
> *معلمات لي -جزاهن الله خير الجزاء-*
> *أكتشفن موهبتي عن طريق مادة -الإنشاء و التعبير-*
> ...




*كما أعتدنا منكـ براءة ،،*
*تشقين طرق التميز بـ إتقان ،،*
*أجابات في منتهى الروعهـ والجماااال ،،*
*كل الشكر لـ والدكـ حيث أعطانا درة لا بل أثمن من ذاكـ ،،*
*وأدامهـ اللهـ وحفظهـ وحمااااهـ لكـ ،،*
*وأطال في عمرة ،، وأدامكـ اللهـ زهرة في عمرهـ ،،*
*شكر لـ تلبيتكـ دعوتي ،،*
*كانت إشراقة متميزة ،، كما هو متوووقع ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ جميل حضوركـ ،،*
*وروعهـ تواااااجدكـ ،،*
*لا عدمنااااااااكـ ،،*
*تحيااااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عزيزتي براءة من الحب* 
*جميلهـ جدااا هذهـ الاجوبهـ الشفافهـ الرااائعهـ*
*سلمتي على هذا القلمـ الناابض* 
*الله يحفظ الوالد لج ومايحرمكم من بعض*
*الله يعطيج العااافيه*
*وعذراا على التقصير في حقكِ*
*لاحرمناااا اطلالتكِ عليناااا*
*دمتي بامااان الله*
*تحيااااااااتي*

*الشكر موصول الى الاخت الغاليهـ للدموع إحساس* 
*ولاخلا ولاعدم منج ومن طيبج*
*دمتي بــود*
*تحيااااااااتي*
*شذى*

----------


## looovely

ســــــــــــــلام شذوي غناتي,,فكرة روعة
              وفيها نوع من الحماس,,سأعتبرها من صفحاتي الرئيسية
                        يسلموووووووووو خيتو,,دائماً تبهرينا بجديدك
                                         تحياتيlooovely

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*شذى الزهراء ،،*
*عزيزتي كفي عن شكري ،، وإلا سـ أشعر أنني دخيلهـ على صفحتكـ المشرقهـ ،،*
*كل الشكر لـ شذى إطرائكـ الراااائع ،،  وروحكـ الخلابهـ ،،*
*looovely ،،*
*دااااائما هي هكذا ،،*
*شذى الزهراء ،، تطلق شذاها ،، في كل الأرجاء ،،*
*وتبهر الجميع بـ جمااااااال أطروحاتها ،،*
*شكرا لكـ أوخيهـ ،،*
*قدومكـ أضاء المتصفح ،،* 
*أدامكـ اللهـ بخير وعاااافيهـ ،،*
*تحيااااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســــــــــــــــــــاء يضج بـ أهازيج الأنتصار ،،* 
*وشمس أشرقت على نهار التحرير ،،*
*عميد الأسرى يطلق أنفاسهـ نحو أفق السماء ،،*
*يستجدي من ربهـ القوة لـ يعود أدراجهـ وينجز الأنتصار ،،*
*في هذة الأمسيهـ التي تزخر بـ أعلام النصر ،،*
*و وأستصراخات العدو الغاصب ،،*
*سـ أتوجهـ نحو سيد الكلم ،، ضياء ،،*
*وأطلب أستضافتهـ معي في صفحهـ تشع منها أنوار النصر ،،*
*والوعد الصادق ،،* 
*ضيفي هو { ضيـــــــــــاء } ،،،*
*أستضفتكـ و لن أقدم لكـ حلويات ولا مشروبات ،،*
*لأن أطباقي مليئهـ بـ أستفهامات أود حقا أن ألقى لها لديكـ بعض الأجابات ،،*
*إلى الأسئلهـ مباااااشرة ،،*
*1 ـ قلم ضخم يفيض بـ العطاء ،، وبـ مناسبهـ التحرير ،،*
*زخرف صفحتي ،، برسم حرفكـ العملاق ،،*
*2 ـ ضياء من برأيكـ هو ضياء ؟!!،، دون أستشعر منكـ انتقاص في حق نفسكـ* 
*3 ـ محبرة وأقلام ،، لمن ستهديها يوما ما ؟!!*
*4 ـ لوحة فنان ،، في كلمات من تستشعر تلكـ الصورة ؟!!*
*5 ـ فكر خصب ،، سمي ثلاث من الأعضاء ،،* 
*تشعر أن أراضي فكرهم خصبهـ صدقا ؟!! ،،*
*6 ـ شخص يدفعكـ لـ مزيد من التألق و اللمعان ؟!! ،،*
*7 ـ قدوة تقتديها وتحذو حذوها وتمشي بـ خطاها ،،*
*خارج المنتدى ،، و بـ داخلهـ ،،*
*8 ـ ما ذا يعني لكـ زخرف الحياة؟!! ،،* 
*أطلت الأسئلهـ ،، أعلم ،،* 
*لـ ذالكـ أعذرني ،، لكنها قد تكون فرصهـ لن تعود مرة أخرى بـ تلكـ السهولة ،،*
*سـ أبقى بـ إنتظار تشريفكـ ،،*
*و إلى أن يشع نور مقدمكـ من هذا المتصفح ،،*
*كن بـ أمان اللهـ وتحت رعايتهـ ،،*
*تحياااااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## ضياء

*




ضيفي هو { ضيـــــــــــاء } ،،،



بسمه ديان الدين ،

قاهر المستكبرين ،

مُعّز الاولياء والمؤمنين ،

مذّل الكافرين ،

وتحيةٌ لكم ،

عبقّها ميلاد الامير ،

وسمياهُا انتصارُ المجاهدين ،

عطرها من نبع عودة المُحررين ،،،

بكل أخجل آتي ،

ولي شرف ان اكون بينكم ،

خادما ،

مُلبياً دعواتكم الكريمة ،

التي هي في الحقيقة ،

وسام شرف يتوسمُ جبيني ،،،

فقط ،

أمهلينّي يا اخية ،

القليل من الوقت ،

وأعتذر لتأخري الذريع ،

وأنتم اهلٌ للكرم ،

*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحبــــــــــــــــــــــا بـ ضياء صفحاتي ،،*
*خذ كل الوقت ،،*
*هو لكـ ،،*
*ما يهمني أن تعود ،،*
*لـ تزدان صفحاتي بـ تواجدكـ الرااائع فيها ،،*
*سـ أبقى بـ إنتظاركـ ،،*
*وإلى أن تشع أنوار المتصفح بـ عودتكـ ،،*
*و ترسيخ روائعكـ فيها ،،*
*كن بـ إمان اللهـ داااائما وتحت رعاااايتهـ ،،*
*تحيااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## ضياء

*




ما يهمني أن تعود ،،



ها أنا اعود ،،،






لـ تزدان صفحاتي بـ تواجدكـ الرااائع فيها ،،



بل ،

لأتشرف بكم ،،،**
*

----------


## ضياء

*




1 ـ قلم ضخم يفيض بـ العطاء ،، وبـ مناسبهـ التحرير ،،
زخرف صفحتي ،، برسم حرفكـ العملاق ،،



أما رأيتُم ما صنع أبناءُ الجنوب ؟؟؟ ،،،

سل عنهم تموز ،،،

كيف كان يثور ؟؟؟ ،،،

وصيحاتُ المُجاهدين تُنبيك من كان يعشق المجاهدون ؟؟؟ ،،،

انتصارٌ من لدُن عزيزٍ مكين ،،،

صاحب الوعدِ يفي بالوعدِ وما أحلى الوفاء ، في يوم ذكراك يا أمير ،،،

إن قال ، فعل ،
إن وعّد صدق ،
الامين على دربك ايها القمرُ المنير ،،،

ومن سجاياك ينهلُ الكثير ،،،

وبحيدرٍ كان القسمُ ،،،

إذ هو قسمٌ لو تعلمون عظيم ،،،

بكسر الهاء في لفظِ الجلالةِ اطمئنت أمهاتُ المأسورين ،،،

سلامٌ لـ العمةِ الملتفةِ بالرياحين ،،،

تصوّغُ لنا الدرب بالياسمين ،،،

صدقٌ ،،،
وفاءٌ ،،،
إيمانٌ عميق ،،،

أما كانت تلك من سجايا علي بـ صفين ؟؟؟ ،،،

الأمينُ سـ يُبادلُ القائدَ بـ التباشير ،،،
وينقسمُ قلبي في أحلى التصاوير ،،،

ويغتالنُي الصمت الذريع ،،،

لن أفيّ القليل من تلك الاسارير ،،،

ايها القائد العزيز ،،،
تُرى ماذا ستقولُ للامين ؟؟؟ ،،،
*

----------


## ضياء

*




2 ـ ضياء من برأيكـ هو ضياء ؟!!،، دون أستشعر منكـ انتقاص في حق نفسكـ 



أجدُني اللاشيء ،

الذي كان بكم كل شيء ،،،






3 ـ محبرة وأقلام ،، لمن ستهديها يوما ما ؟!!



أهديهّا لقلوبٍ تفيضُ بالعشق ،
فقط ،
لتسطر كل ما يحتويها من مشاعر ،،،






4 ـ لوحة فنان ،، في كلمات من تستشعر تلكـ الصورة ؟!!



حين ينعكسُ همسُ الشعور ،

فكل نصٍ هو لوحة فنان ،

أتفاعلُ معها رغُما عني ،،،






5 ـ فكر خصب ،، سمي ثلاث من الأعضاء ،، 
تشعر أن أراضي فكرهم خصبهـ صدقا ؟!! ،،



بكاء القلم ،،،
براءةٌ من الحب ،،،
للدموع إحساس ،،،






6 ـ شخص يدفعكـ لـ مزيد من التألق و اللمعان ؟!! ،،





لا تألق ولا لمعان ،

بل ،

هي حروف من عميق شعوري ،

وشكرا لقلوبكم حين إحتواها ،،،

أندفعُ مع شعوري ،،،






7 ـ قدوة تقتديها وتحذو حذوها وتمشي بـ خطاها ،،
خارج المنتدى ،، و بـ داخلهـ ،،



القدوة الاغلى ،

هي الاسلام ،،،

وكل من عشق الاسلام ،

وترجم هذا العشق ،

من الرسول إلى الائمة ، لـ بقية الله ، لـ نواب الحجة بالحق ،،،

لـ صُنّاع العزة والكرامة في عصرنا الراهن ،،،

وأملي بدعائكم بـ الثبات ،،،






8 ـ ما ذا يعني لكـ زخرف الحياة؟!! ،، 





صدقّي أخيكِ حين يقول :
أنهُ لعبةٌ بيد الشيطان ،،،
لم يرتقي تلك المقامات ،،،**
 





أطلت الأسئلهـ ،، أعلم ،، 



هُنا خادمٌ لكم ليس إلا ،،،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ســــــــــــــلام شذوي غناتي,,فكرة روعة
> وفيها نوع من الحماس,,سأعتبرها من صفحاتي الرئيسية
> يسلموووووووووو خيتو,,دائماً تبهرينا بجديدك
> تحياتيlooovely



*هلا وغلا بج خيتو ...*
*الارووع وجودج فيهااا وتوااصلكم الحلووو*
*يسلم عمرج وماننحرم منج يااارب*
*دمتي بــود*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ضيــاء شكراا لوجودك هنااا*
*ولرووعة كلمااتكـ الطيبهـ*
*اجوبه حلووهـ ولطيفهـ*
*لاعدمناا هالتوااجد*
*تحياااااتي* 
*والشكر في وجودكـ الى رفيقة دمعي / للدموع إحساس*
*بوركتي اخيتي على جميل ماقدمتيهـ*
*لاحرمني الله من عطائك الداائم*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *أجدُني اللاشيء ،*
> 
> *الذي كان بكم كل شيء ،،،*
> *لقد أسلفت ،، وأوضحت رفضي لـ أي إجابهـ ،،*
> *تحمل بين طياتها أنتقاصة في حق نفسكـ*  
> *
> أهديهّا لقلوبٍ تفيضُ بالعشق ،
> فقط ،
> لتسطر كل ما يحتويها من مشاعر ،،، 
> ...



*ضياء الحروف ،،*
*و معاني تتلاعب بها على السطور ،،*
*إجابت رااااائعهـ ،،*
* و تحمل بين طياتها الكثير الكثير ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ جميل توقفكـ ،،*
*أمام إستفهاماتي ؟!*
*وكل الأمتنان ،،* 
*لأنكـ زخرفت صفحاتي ،،*
*برسم حرفكـ العملاق ،،*
*ضياء ،،*
*كن بـ أمان اللهـ دااااائما ،،*
*وتحت رعايتهـ ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســـــــــــــــــــــاء الخيرات والليرات ،،*
*بـ عبق الياسمين ،،* 
*وشذى الرياحين ،،*
*سـ أتوجهـ اليوم نحو شخصيهـ رااااائعهـ صدقا ،،*
*يسرقها منا قسمها الذي يزدحم بـ الزوار ،،*
*وتنغمس في البحث عما يوجد روح التفاعل ،،*
*و الأستمرار ،،*
*من اكثر الأقسام نشاطا ،،*
*ضيفتي هي ،،* 
*المخلصهـ لـ قسمها صدقا ،،*
*عيون لا تنام ،،*
*1 ـ ما هو السر خلف أسمكـ أوخيهـ ,,عيون لا تنام ,,؟؟!*
*2 ـ عزيزتي  أنغماسكـ في المسابقات ،، هل أضاف لكـ الكثير ،،*
*أم العكس ،، أخذ منكـ الشيء الكثير ،،*
*3 ـ أزدحام القسم بـ الزوار و المشاركين ،، يشعركـ بـ مسؤلية أكبر ،،* 
*أم أنكـ على ثقهـ بـ أنكـ تعطين كل ما تستطيعين ،،* 
*4 ـ أنجازكـ في قسمكـ ،، ضخم جدا ،، من من الأعضاء تشعرين أنهـ يساندكـ ،،*
*5 ـ أكثر مسابقهـ تستهويكـ الآن موجودة في قسمكـ ،،*
*6 ـ منذ فترة ليست بـ الطويلهـ صرت أرتاد قسم المسابقات ،، و أذهلتني تلكـ الحشود التي ترتاده ،،*
*يوميا ،، من من الأعضاء تستهويكـ أسئلتهم المطروحهـ ،، وتشعرين أنها مليئهـ بـ القيمهـ والفائدة ،،*
*فقط ،، هنا وسـ أتوقف ،،* 
*وأبقى بـ إنتظار إشراقتكـ هنااا أوخيهـ ،،*
*على أمل أن تكون أسئلتي خفيفهـ ،، دون أن تسبب لكـ شيء من الأزعاج ،،*
*إلى ذالكـ الوقت ،،*
*كوني بـ أمان اللهـ وتحت رعايتهـ ،،*
*تحياااااااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *مســـــــــــــــــــــاء الخيرات والليرات ،،*
> *مسااء النور* 
> *بـ عبق الياسمين ،،* 
> *وشذى الرياحين ،،*
> *سـ أتوجهـ اليوم نحو شخصيهـ رااااائعهـ صدقا ،،*
> *:) شكرا عزيزتي هذا الكلام نابع من طيبك أصلك* 
> *يسرقها منا قسمها الذي يزدحم بـ الزوار ،،*
> *وتنغمس في البحث عما يوجد روح التفاعل ،،*
> *و الأستمرار ،،*
> ...



 





*شكرا عزيزتي دمت بخير وبعافية وفي أمان الله ألقاك* 
*في حفظ الله ورعايته*
*موفقة دائم*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

عيون لاتنام


اجابات جدا رائعه

وفعلا منتدى المسابقات الثقافيه ممتع ومفيد في نفس الوقت


ومن احب الاقسام الى قلبي
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *شكرا عزيزتي دمت بخير وبعافية وفي أمان الله ألقاك* 
> *في حفظ الله ورعايته*
> *موفقة دائم*



 
*عيون لا تنام ،،*
*كل الشكر لكـ عزيزتي ،،* 
*لـ روعة تواجدكـ ،،* 
*وسلاسة إجاباتكـ ،،*
*ممتنتاٌ جدا ،،*
*لـ لطفكـ ،، وعذوبة إطلالتكـ ،،*
*لا حرمنا اللهـ تلكـ الأنسانهـ في أعماقكـ ،،*
*خااااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عيون لاتناام*
*عزيزتي اضاءت صفحتي باجاباتك الرااائعه*
*وحسن اسلوبك اللطيف*
*بوركتي اخيتي على المجهود الذي بذلتيه وتبذليه*
* لاجل اسعاد روااد قسمك* 
*يعجبني جميل الكلام منك وتعجبني مسابقاتك ...*
*دمتي معطاءه رااائعه*
*تحيااااااتي*

----------


## looovely

يسلمووووووو عزيزتي عيون لاتنام
          وانتي بالفعل مشرفة مجتهدة وتعطين منتداك حقة
              ونحن نثق بك وبقدراتك,,عزيزتي مجهودك 
                 و عطائك يزن ذهباً,,داعيه الله العلي 
  لكِ بالتوفيق 
                     ووفقتي في أجاباتك الرائعة
                   مواصلة شكري لأختي شذاوي

----------


## ناصر الجوادي

فكرة جميلة

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*looovely*
*سيد بيان ،،*
*كل الشكر لـ جميل إطلالتكم ،،*
*وشذى تواجدكم ،،*
*لا عدمناااااااكم ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الورود ،،* 

*وشذى عملقة الحروف ،،*

*لـ الكلم معناه ،،*

*ولـ رسمهـ أساس ،،*

*وما القلم سوى أداة ،،*

*يلعب بهـ كيف يشاء ،،* 

*يزخرف بحبره الصفحات ،،*

*و يتنقل بهـ سنهـ بين السطور كما الفرشات تتنقل بين الزهرات ،،*

*إن وصفت إبداعهـ ،، أعجزكـ جمالهـ ،،*

*و إن صورت رسمهـ ،،* 

*أخرسكـ أسمهـ ،،*

*و لكل دلالهـ ،، تدل على صاحبهـ ،،*

*ودلالتهـ أسره ،،* 

*ضيفي هو ،، { أسير الهوى }*

*لـ نبداء مباشرة بـ طرح الأسئلهـ ،،*

*على أمل أن تكون خفيفهـ عليكـ ،، دون أن تسبب لكـ شيئا من الأزعاج ،،*

*إلى الأسئلهـ مباشرة ،،*

*1 ـ* *مثلما أسلفت في الأعلى لـ كل دلالهـ ،، ودلالتكـ أسركـ ،، إذن ما هو سر القيود* 

*التي سورت معصميكـ بـ الهوى ،،*

*2 ـ** أنت أحد عمالقهـ الأبداااع بل وعلى رأسهم والكل يشهد بـ ذالكـ ،، ماهو السر خلف* 

*جمال رسمكـ للحروف ،، ومنذ متى و أنت تبحر في عالم الهوى ،، وتصوره بـ أسنة الأقلام في أبهى حلة قد تمر علينا ،، ومن هو وراء كل ذالكـ ،،*

*3 ـ* *ياسر أنت كاتب وفنان مرهف الأحساس ،، ومع ذالكـ تمتلكـ روح فكاهيهـ جميلهـ تزيدكـ تألقا ،،* 

*ماالذي يعنيهـ المرح لكـ ،، وأين تجد نفسكـ أكثر بين الأثنين ،،*

*4 ـ** في السابق كان أسمكـ هنا معنا ياسر علي ،، و الآن أسير الهوى ،، ما هو الدافع الذي دفعكـ لـ تغيير مسماكـ ،، وما هو الحدث الذي أثار في نفسكـ ذاكـ اللقب ،، <<إن كنت لا تحبذ الأجابهـ لا بأس بتركها >>*

*5 ـ* *ما الذي أثارتهـ جزيرتكـ في نفسكـ (( تاروت )) ،، وهل لها يد في كونكـ أحد المبدعين المخضرمين ،،*

*6 ـ* *إن كنت تستطيع ذالكـ ،،*

*زخرف صفحتي برسم حرفكـ وخط كلمهـ لـ شبكة الناصرة ،، << إن كان ذاكـ لا يزعجكـ >>*

*7 ـ* *قلم ضخم بيدكـ ،، أسم من سـ تخط بهـ تعبيرا ،،*

*عن إعجابكـ و شكركـ لـ جمال ما يطرحهـ من مواضيع ،، أو خواطر أو شعر ،، << تملك أحقيهـ أدارج أكثر من أسم >>*

*8 ـ* *أعدكـ أنهـ أخر سؤال أطرحهـ ،،*

*إن كنت من محبين القراءة ،، أي الكتب هي التي تستهويكـ ،، و ما هو الكتاب الذي تنصحنا بـ قرائتهـ ،،*

*ذاكـ وسـ أتوقف هنااا ،،* 

*و عذرا لـ الأطالهـ لكنني منذ فترة وأنا أنتظر مثل هذا اليوم ،،*

*نحن بـ أنتظار إشراقتكـ ،،* 

*و تضيئ أركان متصفحنا ،،*

*إلى ذالكـ الوقت ،،*

*كن بـ أمان اللهـ وتحت رعايتهـ ،،*

*خااالص التحاايااا ،،*

*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لوفلي ... سيد بيااان*
*اشكر وجودكم وتواااصلكم الحلوووو*
*لاعدمتكم في صفحتي*
*تحياااااااااتي*

----------


## اسير الهوى

> *مســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الورود ،،*  
> 
> *وشذى عملقة الحروف ،،* 
> 
> *لـ الكلم معناه ،،* 
> 
> *ولـ رسمهـ أساس ،،* 
> 
> *وما القلم سوى أداة ،،* 
> ...



 
لك خالص شكري وتحيتي خية  
واتمنى اني اوفيت بإجاباتبتي.. 
وعذرا على التقصير والتأخير..

----------


## الفرح دنياي

قرأتُ واستمتعت صراحه بما كتبه الاخوان والاخوات 
الشكر موصول لصاحبة الموضوع 
يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*مرحبــــــــــــــــــا* 
*قرأت و استمتعت ..*

*كثير الموضع جيد جداً ..* 
*أسأله و أجوبة و لا أحلى ..* 
*ربي يعطيكم العافية .*
*دعواتي لكم بالمُوفقّيّة .*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> لك خالص شكري وتحيتي خية 
> 
> واتمنى اني اوفيت بإجاباتبتي.. 
> 
> وعذرا على التقصير والتأخير..



*مســــــــــــاء الخير ،،*
*أنما الشكر لـ جميل توااااجدكـ ،،*
*وروعهـ إطلالتكـ ،،*
*كل إجاباتكـ راااااائعهـ ،، تحمل بين طياتها روعهـ صاحبها ،،* 
*ممتنتاً صدقا لـ توقفكـ الراااائع ،،*
*إدامكـ اللهـ قلم نابض في قلب منتداكـ ،،*
*خااااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## looovely

ســـــــــلام,,كيفكم ياحلوووووين 
           اخي أسير,,أجابة رائعة,,وكلمات الشعر كذا :icon30: 
             ماشاء الله عليك,,اهنأ روح الكتابة لديك
               يعطيك العافية ويحفظك الله من كل شر
              مواصلة شكري للأختان العزيزتان القائمتان  
                على هذه الصفحة لجعلها في تألق دائم
 شذى الزهراء,,لدموع احساس
                       لكما خالص التحايا
 looovely

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أمير الشوق ،،* 
*إحساس و حكايهـ ،،* 
*كل الشكر لـ تواجدكم ،،* 
*looovely ،،* 
*كل الشكر لـ جميل متابعتكـ ،،*
*و شذى إطلالتكـ ،،*
*لا عدمناااااااااكم جميعا ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## MOONY

كنت هنا متابعه منذو البدء
فكل الشكر لكن
شذى الزهراء
للدموع إحساس
على هذا الموضوع الرائع
وربي يعطيك ألف عافيه خيو أسير دام قلمك معطاء
تحياتي وودي

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*موضوع رائع انبسطت واني اقراء الأجوبة*

*اخي اسير الهوي اجوبه روعه عن جد* 

*بس جا في بالي شي صحيح كان ياسر على هلئسم اناسبك وكنت دائما اسئل نفسي*

*ليش غيره فظول قاتل*

*موفقين لكل خير*

----------


## أسرار الليل

الصراحه الموضوع بجد رووعه
واستمتعت وأني اقرأ الأجوبه
يعطيكم الف عاافيه

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*moony ,,* 
*زهرة البنفسج ،،*
*أسرار الليل ،،*
*كل الشكر لـ جميل توقفكم الرااااائع ،،*
*وإطلالتكم العذبهـ ،،*
*لا عدمنااااااااااااااكم ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشكر كل من توااجد وتوااصل بصفحتي المتوااضعه*
*ربي مايحرمني من طيبكم*
*دمتم بود*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------

